# Septic system construction.



## gdavis (Sep 24, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good source of information on septic and drain field construction? We are getting more and more requests to provide this service along with the base excavating on residential jobs. We work in Western MI and have soils ranging from blue clay to fine beach "blow" sand. Any help or advice will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

gd,

Please provide a little information on the equipment you own and experience you have in excavation. It would make it a lot easier to taylor the input to your situation.

Are these new installations or repairs?

Are septics systems engineered in your state?

Are septic installers required to be licensed?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

GD,



Google "FoamCell Living Filters"
and then click on 
this below..............lots of info on different kinds of septic systems and how they're constructed



Using Media Filters as Components of Alternative Septic Systems ...


----------



## gdavis (Sep 24, 2006)

Denick,
Mostly, I'm talking new septic systems on new construction sites. In Michigan the county sanitarian will specify the system to be installed, based on the job, ie. number of baths, bedrooms, kitchen appliances etc... He will list the number and size of tanks, and the drainfield size.
As for you other questions, I have a Kobelco 905 LC excavator, a Hitachi mini excavator, a JD 450G dozer, and a ASV RC 85. I've been "playing" in the dirt for 17 years as a general contractor, but switched gears last fall into full time excavating.


----------



## 690E (Jan 4, 2007)

I learned by observation and using the health dept. as my free educator. Its their job to tell you how to do it and dont be afraid to make them come out frequently as you dig. After they know you, and know that you care about the work, they sign off without nary a glance.


----------



## the_turd_man (Feb 4, 2007)

*usually states req state lisc*

requires 3 yrs field work + state test (so easy a caveman could do it)
and a continuing education class yearly

some remote places require little to do septic

sources, your online dept of enviormental health will have lots of info

get a copy of your state codes from them thats the holy grail!!!!!!!!!

its a hidden ****ty trade no real books out there or courses

get the basics first. take soil science primers from a university extention class to identify soil types and horizons

get copies of usda soil surveys free from soil and water conservation districts

learn the soil#1 factor to flush and stay down


----------

